# chin-chiller ok for a hot hedgie?



## TazsMom (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, quick question. Are chin-chillers ok for a hedgehog? It's solid granite. We were looking for a ceramic tile, but found this at a pet store and it seems a great solution for nights when we turn the A.C. off. Thank you!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah, that would be fine. Although you can just get a stone tile at a hardware store for $0.69 instead of spending $9.


----------



## TazsMom (Jun 28, 2014)

Thank you for the reply! We figured the stone tile may be too small, this was pretty big and I figured it would be safe from any finish or anything that could be dangerous for him. Thus far he seems uninterested in it, but I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## evilwitch452 (Jul 2, 2014)

I am wondering about that as well. Our house is either really cold in used rooms, or above 80s in the guest area I was going to keep mine in when I get it. I didn't want it in my room because.I have the air on constantly. I have been worried though that it will get too hot. Today was 87 degrees in the house before i turned the air on.. i'm just very concerned about this..


----------



## TazsMom (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi! Well last night was the first time I think he used it, he lays on it when we are sleeping so I never see him lol. It is cool to the touch and big enough that he can stretch out. There are some other tips on how to keep hedgie cool on this site, one is put some ice in the corners of the cage or ice in front of a fan not blowing directly on the cage. Let me know how it goes, we are all in this together


----------

